# Online coffee shop indexes



## Andypooz (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, I've just joined as as coffee lover and have an idea to start an online index of coffee shops in the UK- as I find it hard to get a good cup, not because it's not out there, but because there is so much crap coffee out there. There are a few existing sites that serve that function, but I wanted to seek your experise to see if it'd be wothwhile setting up something a bit different.

1. Do you use existing indexes of coffee shops to find good coffee and leave your comments/rating for others? (yell.com, trustedplaces.com, cosycoffeeshops.co.uk, any others?) If not, why not? If so, how often do you use it/on what occasions?

2. If looking for a new place with good coffee, what information would be most important to you: map, opening hours, coffee menu, customer rating and reviews (on seperate criteria, eg. coffee, food, customer service, ambience, etc), blurb from the owner/manager, photos, videos, full reviews by site admin?

Yes, I'm shamelessly using you as marketing guinea pigs. If you'd like a site that serves your purpose, then please let me know what you think. Alternatively, if you think theres no need for such a site, that is also useful.

Andy


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Andy

There are a number of UK sites that attempt to do this but none that has catalogued coffee shops throughout the country.

For a good review site, check out Beanhunter.com. This is head and shoulders above most review sites but has a truly international flavour and a bias towards Australia and the US. There is a growing number of UK establishments making their way onto this site too.

Have a look at exilecoffee.com and also delocator.org.uk for other lists of cafes that are added to frequently.


----------

